# النظام الشمسي مع الصور



## القيصر (2 فبراير 2007)

نظامنا الشمسي

█ يتكون نظامنا الشمسي من عدة عناصر مختلفة:

* نجمة واحدة: وهي الشمس، الشمس هي واحدة من أكثر من 200 مليار نجمة في مجرتنا، وتحتل الشمس مركز نظامنا الشمسي.

* تسعة كواكب: تدور كلها حول الشمس، وهي على التوالي حسب بعدها عن الشمس:

عطارد، الزهرة، الأرض، المريخ، المشتري، زحل، أورانوس، نبتون، وبلوتو( تم حذفه مؤخرا ).

* الكوكب العاشر: تم سنة 2003 اكتشاف ما تم اعتباره الكوكب العاشر في نظامنا الشمسي، وتم التأكد من ذلك سنة 2005 حيث اكتشف أن لديه قمرا يدور حوله، لكن حتى الآن 2006 لم يتم رسميا اعتباره الكوكب العاشر. 

* أشباه كواكب: أشباه الكواكب هي بضعة كواكب صغيرة تم اكتشافها تدور حول الشمس في مدارات إهليليجية في المنطقة ما خلف نبتون وبلوتو أو ما يُعرف بحزام كيوبير، وهي من الصغر بحيث لم يتم تصنيفها ككواكب. 

* النيازك: مليارات من الأجسام الصخرية مختلفة الأشكال والأحجام تدور في مدار حول الشمس بين مداري المريخ والمشتري،وتتواجد على طول مدارها وبذلك تشكل ما يشبه الحزام ولهذا سمي هذا المدار بحزام الكويكبات. 

* المذنبات: وهي أجسام تدور حول الشمس في مدارات مستطيلة الشكل يصل بعضها إلى ما بعد حدود نظامنا الشمسي وعند اقتراب أحدها من الشمس يتبخر الجليد الذي يكسوه مخلفا سحابة على شكل (ذنب).





صوره للمجموعه الشمسيه .
------------------------------------
.


تنقسم مجموعتنا الشمسية إلى قسمين يفصل بينهما حزام الكويكبات:



● القسم الداخلي: يضم أربعة كواكب وهي: عطارد، الزهرة، الأرض، والمريخ.

يتسم هذا القسم بقرب كواكبه من الشمس وتركيبتها الصخرية وبصغر حجمها النسبي حيث أن قطر الأرض وهر أكبر كواكب هذا القسم يبلغ 12756 كلم فقط، كما يتميز هذا القسم بكونه يضم الكوكب الوحيد المعروف حتى الآن الذي به حياة وهو كوكبنا (الأرض). بالإضافة إلى قلة أقماره (3 أقمار) واحد للأرض وللمريخ اثنان وليس لعطارد والزهرة أقمار.



● القسم الخارجي: يحتوي هذا القسم على الخمسة كواكب الباقية وهي: المشتري، زحل، أورانوس، نبتون، وبلوتو( تم حذفه مؤخرا ).

باستثناء بلوتو وهو أصغر كواكب المنظومة الشمسية على الإطلاق، فإن هذا القسم يتميز بالكواكب الأربعة الباقية من حيث كونها (غازية) التكوين وضخمة الحجم: فنبتون وهو أصغر هذه الكواكب الأربعة يفوق قطره قطر الأرض بحوالي أربع مرات أي أن قطره يفوق قطر كل كواكب القسم الداخلي مجتمعة بمرة ونصف. كما تتميز بكثرة الأقمار: 13 للنبتون و63 للمشتري ولزحل 34 وأورانوس 27 قمرا. وتمتلك هذه الكواكب الأربعة كلها حلقات تدور حولها مع أن الشائع هو أن لزحل فقط حلقات وذلك راجع إلى صغر حجم حلقات الكواكب الأخرى، كما تمتاز هذه الكواكب ببعد المسافات فيما بينها، وبكبر حجم أقمارها، حتى أن بعضها أكبر من كوكب عطارد.
تفسير رموز الواحدات المستخدمه في هذا الموضوع :
كلم: اختصار كيلومتر، وهي وحدة قياس المسافات

- كلم/ث: اختصار كيلومتر في الثانية

- كلم/س: اختصار كيلومتر في الساعة

- كلغ: اختصار كيلوغرام أو كيلوجرام، وهي وحدة قياس الكتلة

- د.م: اختصار درجة مئوية، وهي وحدة قياس الحرارة

- و.ف: اختصار وحدة فلكية ، وهي وحدة تستخدم لقياس المسافات بين الكواكب أحيانا وهي تساوي المسافة بين الشمس والأرض (150 مليون كلم).
- س.ض: اختصار سنة ضوئية، وهي وحدة قياس المسافات الهائلة في الكون، وهي تعني أن المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء خلال سنة، وتساوي 9.460.000.000.000 كلم (9.460 مليار كلم)


منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

اية الجمال دة تفع تشتغل مدرس
ربنا يعوض محبتك


----------



## القيصر (3 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> اية الجمال دة تفع تشتغل مدرس
> ربنا يعوض محبتك


شكرا ليك على مرورك و دا زي ما كتبت سابقا انه موضوع منقول بس انا جاهز لاي استفسار
ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

تنقل تألف .......مش مشكله ......عاوزين يكون القسم دا مرجع علمي مبسط للجميع .
شكرا لتعبك ...ربنا يوفقك .
نقل جميل لموضوع جميل .....( مش عارف أنت جبتو منين ( ههههه )) .
الصوره جميله و رائعه .......يا ريت كل المواضيع يكون فيهاصور جميله للشرح ( اٍذا أمكن ) .
شكرا جزيلا لتعبك و اٍهتمامك .


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> تنقل تألف .......مش مشكله ......عاوزين يكون القسم دا مرجع علمي مبسط للجميع .
> شكرا لتعبك ...ربنا يوفقك .
> نقل جميل لموضوع جميل .....( مش عارف أنت جبتو منين ( ههههه )) .
> الصوره جميله و رائعه .......يا ريت كل المواضيع يكون فيهاصور جميله للشرح ( اٍذا أمكن ) .
> شكرا جزيلا لتعبك و اٍهتمامك .



شكرا لمرورك يا ااخي وانتظر القادم


----------



## القيصر (19 فبراير 2007)

عطارد​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عطارد أقرب كوكب للشمس، وأسرع كوكب في مداره حول الشمس وثاني أصغر كوكب في النظام الشمسي. 
اعتُبر عطارد أصغر كوكب في النظام الشمسي إلى غاية 1930 حيث ثم اكتشاف الكوكب التاسع بلوتو والذي تبين أنه أصغر من عطارد حيث أنه أقل من نصف عطارد فقط. يصعب رصد عطارد من الأرض بسبب صغر حجمه وقربه الشديد من الشمس، حيث أنه حتى عند ابتعاده لأقصى بعد عن الشمس فهو لا يبتعد عنها في السماء إلا بقدر 28 درجة. (انظر الرسم التوضيحي التالي)






يبعد عطارد عن الشمس بمتوسط بعد يقارب "0,4" و.ف ويدور حولها في مدار هو الأكثر إهليليجية بين كل الكواكب عدا بلوتو، ويكمل دورة مدارية واحدة كل 88 يوما تقريبا، ما يجعله أسرع كوكب في النظام الشمسي.
الرسم التوضيحي (في الأسفل ) يُظهر مدى إهليليجية مدار عطارد، حيث يقترب من الشمس حتى يصير منها على بعد 47 مليون كلم فقط ثم يبتعد عنها ليصل إلى 70 مليون كلم.

سرعة دوران عطارد المحورية أبطأ من سرعة دورانه المدارية وهذا بالإضافة إلى إهليليجية مداره يُولد تأثيرا مميزا على سطح عطارد لحظتَي الشروق والغروب، فخلال لحظات الشروق ترتفع الشمس قليلا ثم تعود وتغرب في نفس المكان ومن ثم تعود بعد ذلك للشروق مجددا من نفس المكان وهذه الظاهرة تحدث بنفس الطريقة عند الغروب (تغرب الشمس ثم تشرق مجددا في نفس المكان ثم تغرب مرة أخرى).




بدأت الدراسة الفعلية لهذا الكوكب من الأرض بواسطة الرادار التصويري سنة 1960 لكن معظم ما نعلمه عنه حصلنا عليه بفضل المركبة الفضائية الاستكشافية "مارينار10" "Mariner10" التي بُعثت في مهمة استكشافية له ولكوكب الزهرة وأرسلت هذه المركبة الكثير من المعلومات والصور عن الكوكب في الفترة ما بين 1974 و 1976.
يبلغ قطر عطارد حوالي 4879 كلم وكثلته هي 5,5 بالمئة من كثلة الأرض وكثافته مساوية لكثافة الأرض، بينما قوة حقله المغناطيسي لا تساوي سوى حوالي واحد بالمئة من قوة حقل الأرض. كل هذا يدل على وجود نواة حديدية كبيرة جدا في قلب عطارد حيث أن نواته تحتل %50 من مجمل حجمه بينما تحتل نواة الأرض %16 فقط من حجمها، أما ضعف حقله المغناطيسي مقارنة بحجم نواته الحديدية فيُرجح العلماء سببه إلى بطء سرعة الحركة المحورية للكوكب مقارنة بسرعة الأرض المحورية، حيث أن سرعة الأرض في الدوران حول نفسها هي حوالي 1666 كلم/س بينما سرعة عطارد في نفس الحركة هي حوالي 11 كلم في الساعة فقط.
سطح عطارد شبيه بسطح القمر (أنظر الصورة التالية)، وظروف سطحه هي من بين أقسى الظروف في نظامنا الشمسي، ففي النهار العطاردي الطويل ترتفع درجة الحرارة إلى 467 درجة مئوية وهي الأعلى بين كل الكواكب عدا الزهرة، وبسبب انعدام أي غلاف جوي فعلي يحفظ الحرارة للكوكب فإن درجة الحرارة تهبط سريعا إلى 183- درجة مئوية خلال الليل وهي من الدرجات الأبرد الموجودة في النظام الشمسي، هذا الفارق في التغير بين 183- د.م خلال الليل و467 د.م خلال النهار هو أكبر فارق بين فرق (البرودة والسخونة) على أسطح كل باقي الكواكب





إذا كنت على سطح عطارد!

- ستلاحظ التشابه بينه وبين سطح القمر

- ستظهر لك الشمس أكبر بثلاث مرات منها على الأرض

- ستجد أن السماء سوداء دائما حتى في النهار. (بسبب عدم وجود غلاف جوي فعلي)

- وإذا حدقت في سماء الكوكب سترى نجمين لامعين جدا أحدهما لونه مائل إلى الصفرة وهو كوكب الزهرة، والآخر لونه مائل إلى الزرقة وذلك هو الأرض (كوكبنا).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



█ بعض القياسات عن الكوكب
' 

- القطر: 4.878 كلم

- متوسط البعد عن الشمس: 57.909.175 كلم

- مدة الدوران المدارية: 87,97 يوم أرضي

- مدة الدوران المحورية: 175,94 يوم أرضي

- الحجم: 60.827.200.000 كم مكعب .

- الكتلة: 330.220.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 كلغ

- الكثافة: 5,427 غ/سم مكعب .

- درجة الحرارة: الدنيا -173 د.م / القصوى 427 د.م

- الأقمار: 0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
مصطلحات واختصارات:

- الدورة المدارية: هي دوران الكوكب حول الشمس

- الدورة المحورية: هي دوران الكوكب حول نفسه
يتبع لاحقا بشرح عن باقي أجزاء مجموعتنا الشمسيه .​


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2007)

معلومات حلوة كتيررررررر
يعطيك العافية اخي
ميرسي الك ^_^


----------



## القيصر (21 فبراير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> معلومات حلوة كتيررررررر
> يعطيك العافية اخي
> ميرسي الك ^_^


شكرا ليكي يا اروووجه و انتظري المزيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## القيصر (22 فبراير 2007)

الزهرة
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كان يُعتبر الزهرة توأم الأرض لتشابهه معها في العديد من الأمور أهمها الحجم، لكن خلال الثلاثين سنة الأخيرة من القرن العشرين علمنا الكثير عن هذا الكوكب والذي تبين أنه لا يشبه الأرض مطلقا إلا من حيث الشكل العام.
يُمكنك مشاهدة الزهرة بالعين المجردة قبل شروق الشمس أو بعد غروبها، وإذا كنت ستسأل: كيف سأعرفها من بين باقي الكواكب والنجوم؟ فالجواب بسيط: عندما تغرب الشمس بقليل ارفع نظرك باتجاه الغرب وأول نجمة لامعة ستظهر لك فتلك هي الزهرة (انظر الصورة التالية).




كوكب الزهره بعد غروب الشمس ( الصوره ).
-----------------------------------------------

كوكب الزهرة لا يملك أقمارا وهو ثاني كوكب في ترتيب البعد عن الشمس حيث يقع بين مداري عطارد والزهرة بمسافة عن الشمس قدرها حوالي 0.7 و.ف، ويدور الزهرة حول الشمس في مدار شبه دائري يقطعه خلال 225 يوم، وبسبب حركته المحورية البطيئة فإنه يستغرق 243 يوم أرضي للدوران حول نفسه وهو يفعل ذلك بعكس اتجاه دوران باقي الكواكب عدا أورانوس، وحتى الآن مازلنا لا نملك بعد أي تفسير قوي لهذا.

قطر الزهرة يساوي تقريبا قطر الأرض، وكثافته تساوي 5.2 غ/سم3، ما يعني أنها أقل من كثافة الأرض وعطارد، ولكن على كل حال هذا يدل على وجود نواة حديدية وتركيبة داخلية تشبه التي لدى الأرض، ولكن رغم هذا فإن حقل الزهرة المغناطيسي ضعيف بشكل غريب يعزوه العلماء إلى حركته المحورية البطيئة جدا.

أظهرت لنا المركبة "Venera" الروسية التي حطت على سطحه أن غلاف الزهرة الجوي مكون من طبقتين رئيسيتين الأولى هي جوه وهو بسمك50 كلم والثانية هي طبقة كثيفة جدا تُغلف الكوكب على بعد 50 كلم من سطحه أي على حدود جوه، وهذا الأخير يتكون من ثنائي أكسيد الكربون بنسبة %96 وأما النسبة الباقية فأغلبها هو النيتروجين، بينما الطبقة العلوية الكثيفة فتتكون من حمض السولفريك ونسبة ضئيلة من بخار الماء.

لا توجد أي دلائل على وجود ماء تحت أي صيغة على الزهرة، لكن غلافه العلوي يحتوي على القليل من بخار الماء كما سبق وذكرت، وهذا جعل العلماء يعتقدون بوجود الماء في فترة ما في الماضي لكن وبسبب الحرارة الشديدة في الكوكب فإن الماء الذي ربما وُجد على الزهرة في السابق قد صعد على شكل بخار إلى الطبقة العلوية من الغلاف الجوي وعندها انشطر إلى أوكسجين وهيدروجين بسبب الرياح الشمسية والأشعة الكونية.

يستحيل علينا دراسة سطح الكوكب بشكل مباشر بسبب طبقته الجوية العليا الكثيفة ، لكن بفضل موجات الرادار يمكننا ذلك دراسة سطحه، وأظهرت بعض هذه الدراسات أن مدة دوران الطبقة الكثيفة من غلاف الزهرة الجوي هي أربعة أيام وبما أن دوران سطح الكوكب يستغرق ثمانية أشهر فإن هذا يدل على وجود رياح شديدة تعصف بطبقته العلوية حيث تبلغ سرعة هذه الرياح 300 كلم/س.

الغريب في الأمر هو طبقته الجوية السفلية التي تمتاز بالصفاء لا تتعدى سرعة الرياح فيها عدة أمثار في الثانية وهذا الاختلاف الكبير بين سرعة الرياح الضئيلة في جوه السفلي مقارنة بسرعتها الشديدة في الطبقة العلوية من جوه غير مفهومة أبدا وحتى الآن لا توجد أي تفسيرات قوية لهذا.

الضغط الجوي في الزهرة أكبر منه على الأرض بتسعين مرة، وتبلغ درجة حرارة عند سطح الكوكب 462 درجة مئوية ويرجع سبب هذا في الأساس إلى تأثير الحبس الحراري والذي يُسببه الغلاف الجوي للزهرة حيث يمنع الحرارة من التسرب خارج الكوكب إلى الفضاء، ذلك شبيه بما يحدث في "بيوت الدفيئة" على الأرض.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

█ إذا كنت على سطح الزهرة:
- لن ترى النجوم أبدا (بسبب الطبقة الغيمية الكثيفة في أعلى غلافه الجوي)
- إذا استطعت أن تتخيل نفسك داخل فرن فذلك هو كوكب الزهرة
- إذا استطعت رؤية الشمس في الزهرة فإنك ستلاحظ أنها تشرق من الغرب وتغرب في الغرب وذلك يعود إلى أنها تدور حول نفسها عكس دوران باقي الكواكب.






كوكب الزهره ( فينوس ) .
بعض القياسات عن الكوكب
' 

- القطر: 12.103,6 كلم

- متوسط البعد عن الشمس: 108.208.930 كلم

- مدة الدوران المدارية: 224 يوم أرضي

- مدة الدوران المحورية: 243 يوم أرضي

- الحجم: 928.400.000.000 كلم³

- الكتلة: 4.868.500.000.000.000.000.000.000 كلغ

- الكثافة: 5,24 غ/سم³

- درجة الحرارة: 462 د.م

- الأقمار: 0​


----------



## القيصر (3 مارس 2007)

*الكوكب الثالث*

  قبل أن نبدأ أود التنبيه إلى أني سأتحدث عن الأرض ككوكب من كواكب النظام الشمسي فقط، بمعنى أني لن أدخل في التفاصيل الجيولوجية أو الجوية أو الحياتية... للأرض.

     الأرض ثالث كوكب في ترتيب البعد عن الشمس وهو الكوكب الوحيد المعروف حتى الآن الذي توجد به حياة، إنه الكوكب الذي نعيش عليه نحن البشر. 

الأرض كوكب صغير نسبيا لكنه أكبر الكواكب الداخلية وخامس أكبر كوكب في النظام الشمسي، وهو بشكل غير معقول يضم كل مقومات الحياة من (ماء وهواء وأرض) تحت غلافه الجوي الرقيق الذي يفصلنا عن الفراغ الفضائي الغير قابل للعيش.

  يبلغ قطر الأرض حوالي 12.700 كلم، تدور حول نفسها كل 24 ساعة تقريبا الشيء الذي ينتج عنه تعاقب الليل والنهار، وتبعد الأرض عن الشمس بنحو 150 مليون كلم،  وتكمل دورة واحدة حولها كل حوالي 365 يوم، وهذه الدورة هي التي تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة المعروفة، فمحور دوران الأرض حول نفسها مائل بحوالي 23,5 درجة عن الخط المتعامد مع الخط الذي يُمثل مستوى مدارها الأمر الذي تنتج عنه الفصول (الشتاء، الربيع، الصيف والخريف)، حيث أن كل من النصف الجنوبي والشمالي يتلقى نسبة مختلفة من الإشعاع الشمسي على مدار السنة، فعندما يكون الشتاء في الشمال يتلقى النصف الجنوبي حرارة أكثر ويصبح الليل أطول ما يكون والنهار أقصر ما يكون (22 شهر دجنبر/كانون الأول)، وبعد ستة أشهر من ذلك يتلقى النصف الشمالي القدر الأكبر من الأشعة الشمسية ويُصبح النهار أطول ما يكون والليل أقصر ما يكون (22 يونيو/حزيران ).





المحيطات في الأرض يصل عمقها إلى 4 كلم على الأقل وهي تغطي 70 بالمئة من سطح الأرض، والغلاف الجوي يتكون من 78 بالمئة من الآزوت "النيتروجين" و21 بالمئة من الأكسجين والباقي 1 بالمئة من غازات أخرى، هذا الغلاف يحمينا من الإشعاعات الضارة التي تأتي من الشمس، وكذلك من النيازك التي تتساقط على الأرض من الفضاء والتي يحترق معظمها في الغلاف الجوي قبل أن تصل إلى السطح. قلب الأرض مائع متكون من النيكل والحديد وهذا بالإضافة إلى سرعة دوران الأرض حول نفسها يُنتجان الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض والذي يقوم هو الآخر بدور الحماية ولكن هذه المرة من الرياح الشمسية.

     سطح الأرض "اليابس" عبارة عن مجموعة من الصفائح الهائلة تتحرك مقتربة من بعضها البعض أو مبتعدة عن بعضها البعض، فيما يُعرف بحركة الصفائح التكتونية، حيث تدخل صفيحة أرضية أسفل أخرى، وبالتالي يقترب سطحا الصفيحتين وفي نفس الوقت يبتعدان عن أسطح صفائح أخرى، وهذه التداخلات بين الصفائح هي التي تتسبب في الزلازل والبراكين بالإضافة إلى أنها هي التي تنتج الجبال.
      لكوكب الأرض قمر واحد يدور حوله (القمر) (الصورة على اليسار) وهو يبعد عن الأرض بنحو 384.000 كلم، وهو أصغر من الأرض بنحو 3 مرات ونصف، يدور القمر حول الأرض وحول نفسه في نفس المدة تقريبا وهذا يجعلنا نرى نفس الوجه من القمر دائما، وعلى عكس الأرض فإن القمر لا توجد به صفائح متحركة أو أي نشاط بركاني.
     منذ حوالي 4,5 مليار سنة اصطدم جرم بقياس المريخ بالأرض وكانت نتيجة هذا التصادم هي القمر، هذه هي النظرية الرائدة حول كيفية نشوء القمر، و4,5 مليار سنة التي ذكرها العلماء كعمر للقمر جاءت من عمر أقدم العينات الصخرية التي جلبتها المركبة الاستكشافية "لونار" "Lunar". يُؤثر القمر في الأرض كثيرا، حيث أنه يُثبتُ تذبذبها ما يجعل المناخ أكثر استقرارا طيلة مليارات السنين، الشيء الذي يدعو العلماء إلى الاعتقاد بأنه قد يكون أثر في تطور الحياة على الأرض.​




بعض القياسات عن الكوكب 
- القطر: 12.756,28 كلم 
- متوسط البعد عن الشمس: 149.597.890 كلم 
- مدة الدوران المدارية: 365,242 يوم 
- مدة الدوران المحورية: 23.93 ساعة 
- الحجم: 1.083.200.000.000 كلم³
- الكتلة: 5.973.700.000.000.000.000.000.000 كلغ 
- الكثافة: 5,515 غ/سم³ 
- درجة الحرارة: الدنيا -88 د.م / القصوى 58 د.م 
- الأقمار: 1​


----------



## القيصر (27 مارس 2007)

*الكوكب الربع:المريخ*

المريخ هو الكوكب الرابع في النظام الشمسي، وسمّي بهذا الإسم تيمّناً بإله الحرب الروماني. مساحته تقدّر بربع مساحة الأرض. له قمران، يسمّى الأول فوبوس والثاني ديموس ،ويمتاز كوكب المريخ بلونه الأحمر بسبب كثرة الحديد فيه إذ يطلق عليه الكوكب الأحمر. يعتقد العلماء ان كوكب المريخ كان يحتوي على الماء قبل 4 مليارات سنة، والذي يجعل فرضية وجود حياة عليه فرضية عاليةً.

يطلق عليه الكوكب الأحمر .أقل من الأرض حجما.ولو كان وزنك فوقها 70كيلوجرام يصبح وزنك فوق المريخ 27 كيلوجرام . وتدل الشواهد أن بالمريخ كان يوجد أنهار وقنوات وبحيرات وحتي محيطات مائية . وتسرب مياه المريخ سببه أنها ظلت تتبخر بصفة دائمة . واليوم المياه الموجودة إما مياه متجمدة في قلنسوتي القطبين بكوكب المريخ أو تحت سطح أرضه .وللمريخ قمران هما ديموس وفوبوس . وبه جبال أعلي من جبال الأرض ووديان ممتدة . وبه أكبر بركان في المجموعة الشمسية يطلق عليه أوليمبس مونز . - درجة حرارته العليا 36 درجة مئوية ودرجة حرارته الصغري -123 درجة مئوية . - جوه المحيط به ثاني أكسيد الكربون والنيتروجين والآرجون .





* مميزات الكوكب*
لطالما جذب كوكب المريخ الناس بلونه الأحمر وألهب الخيال بما يتحلّى به هذا الكوكب من غموض. مقارنة بكوكب الأرض، فللمريخ ربع مساحة سطح الأرض وبكتلة تعادل عُشر كتلة الأرض. هواء المريخ لا يتمتع بنفس كثافة هواء الأرض إذ يبلغ الضغط الجوي على سطح المريخ 0.75% من معدّل الضغط الجوي على الأرض، لذى، نرى ان المجسّات الآلية التي قامت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية بإرسالها لكوكب المريخ، تُغلّف بكُرةِ هوائية لإمتصاص الصدمة عند الإرتطام بسطح كوكب المريخ ولا يستعمل الباراشوت للتقليل من سرعة هبوط المجسّات لإنعدام الهواء. يتكون هواء المريخ من 95% أوّل اكسيد الكربون، 3% نيتروجين، 1.6% ارجون، وجزء بسيط من الأكسجين والماء. في العام 2000، توصّل الباحثون لنتائج توحي بوجود حياة على كوكب المريخ بعد معاينة قطع من الشهب المتساقطة على الأرض والتي أتت من كوكب المريخ، واستدلّ الباحثون على هذه الحقيقة بوجود أحافير مجهرية في الشهب المتساقطة. تبقى الفرضية آنفة الذكر مثاراً للجدل دون التوصل إلى نتيجة أكيدة بوجود حياة في الماضي على كوكب المريخ.

* طبوغرافية المريخ*
طبوغرافية كوكب المريخ مذهلة، ففي حين يتكون الجزء الشمالي من الكوكب من سهول الحمم البركانية، نجد ان الجزء الجنوبي من كوكب المريخ يتمتّع بمرتفعات شاهقة ويبدو على المرتفعات اثار النيازك والشّهب التي ارتطمت على تلك المرتفعات. يغطي سهول كوكب المريخ الغبار والرمل الغني باكسيد الحديد ذو اللون الأحمر، وكان الناس على الأرض يعتقدون ان تلك السهول هي مناطق سكن اهل المريخ، كما كان الإعتقاد السائد ان المناطق المظلمة على سطح الكوكب هي بحار محيطات. تغطّي سفوح الجبال عل الكوكب طبقة من الجليد، ويحتوي جليد سفوح الجبال على الماء وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتجمّد. تجدر الإشارة أن اعلى قمّة جبلية في النظام الشمسي هي قمّة جبل "اوليمبوس" والتي يصل إرتفاعها إلى 27 كم. أمّا بالنسبة للأخاديد، فيمتاز الكوكب الأحمر بوجود أكبر أخدود في النظام الشمسي، ويمتد الأخدود "جرح المريخ" إلى مسافة 4000 كم، وبعمق يصل إلى 7 كم.


* أقمار المريخ*
يدور كل من القمر "فوبوس" والقمر "ديموس" دورانهما حول الكوكب الأحمر، وخلال فترة الدوران، تقوم نفس الجهة من القمر بمقايلة الكوكب الأحمر تماما كدوران القمر لكوكب الأرض تعرّض نفس الجانب للقمر من مقابلة كوكب الأرض. وبما ان القمر فوبوس يقوم بدورانه حول المريخ اسرع من دوران المريخ حول نفسه، فنجد ان قطر دوران القمر فوبوس حول المريخ يتناقص يوماً بعد يوم إلى ان نصل إلى النتيجة الحتمة والداعية بارتطام القمر فوبوس بكوكب المريخ. امّا بالنسبة للقمر ديموس، ولبعده عن الكوكب الأحمر، فنجد ان قطر مدار الكوكب آخذ بالزيادة. تم اكتشاف أقمار المريخ في العام 1877 على يد "آساف هول" وتمّت تسميتهم بأسمائهم تيمّناً بأبناء الإله اليوناني "آريس".







* إستكشاف المريخ*
سطح كوكب المريختمّ إرسال ما يقرب من 12 مركبة فضائية للكوكب الأحمر من قِبل الولايات المتحدة، الإتّحاد السوفييتي، اوروبا، واليابان. قرابة ثلثين المركبات الفضائية فشلت في مهمّتها أما على الأرض، او خلال رحلتها او خلال هبوطها على سطح الكوكب الأحمر. من أنجح المحاولات إلى كوكب المريخ تلك التي سمّيت بـ "مارينر"، "برنامج الفيكنج"، "سورفيور"، "باثفيندر"، و "أوديسي". قامت المركبة "سورفيور" بالتقاط صور لسطح الكوكب، الأمر الذي أعطى العلماء تصوراً بوجود ماء، إمّا على السطح او تحت سطح الكوكب بقليل. وبالنسبة للمركبة "أوديسي"، فقد قامت بإرسال معلومات إلى العلماء على الأرض والتي مكّنت العلماء من الإستنتاج من وجود ماء متجمّد تحت سطح الكوكب في المنطقة الواقعة عند 60 درجة جنوب القطب الجنوبي للكوكب.

في العام 2003، قامت وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية بإرسال مركبة مدارية وسيارة تعمل عن طريق التحكم عن بعد، وقامت الأولى بتأكيد المعلومة المتعلقة بوجود ماء جليد وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المتجمد في منطقة القطب الجنوبي لكوكب المريخ. تجدر الإشارة إلى ان أول من توصل إلى تلك المعلمة هي وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية وان المركبة الأوروبية قامت بتأكيد المعلومة، لا غير. باءت محاولات الوكالة الأوروبية بالفشل في محاولة الإتصال بالسيارة المصاحبة للمركبة الفضائية وأعلنت الوكالة رسمياً فقدانها للسيارة الآلية في فبراير من من نفس العام. لحقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية الرّكب بإرسالها مركبتين فضائيتين وكان فرق الوقت بين المركبة الأولى والثانية، 3 أسابيع، وتمكن السيارات الآلية الأمريكية من إرسال صور مذهلة لسطح الكوكب وقامت السيارات بإرسال معلومات إلى العلماء على الأرض تفيد، بل تؤكّد على وجود الماء على سطح الكوكب الأحمر في يوم ما.






*اقتراب المريخ من الأرض*

كوكب المريخظاهرة فلكية نادرة ستعيشها الأرض يوم الأربعاء 27 أغسطس الجاري.. لم يتسن لأي من الأحياء على الأرض مشاهدتها من قبل؛ حيث ستتقارب الأرض من المريخ؛ وهو ما لا يحدث إلا مرة واحدة كل 60 ألف سنة.. ومرد ذلك إلى أن الكوكبين يتبعان في دورانهما حول الشمس مدارًا إهليلجيًّا وليس دائريًّا.

وأكد علماء الفلك أن هذا الموعد الفضائي المرتقب سيتيح للعلماء وهواة العلوم الفلكية مشاهدة كوكب المريخ الأحمر بوضوح كبير؛ بحيث قد يصل الأمر إلى حد مشاهدة الكتلة الجليدية التي تغطي جزءًا كبيرًا منه عبر تليسكوب متوسط الحجم.

يذكر الفلكيون أن كوكب المريخ يظهر حاليًا بلمعانه المشع في الفضاء الكوني بدءًا من منتصف الليل في جنوب شرقي الأفق، وسيزداد توهجًا في الفترة المقبلة ليبلغ ذروة لمعانه يوم 27 أغسطس؛ حيث لن يتفوق عليه إلا كوكب الزهرة.

حاليا تقترب الأرض من كوكب المريخ 30 كيلومترا كل 5 ثوان. ويتوقع الخبراء أن تصل المسافة الفاصلة بين الأرض والمريخ يوم الأربعاء إلى أقصر مسافة ممكنة، قدروها بحوالي 186 ثانية ضوئية (حوالي 55.8 مليون كم).

وسيكون الزمن الذي يستغرقه وصول إشارات الضوء وموجات الراديو للمريخ في هذا الوقت 3 دقائق و6 ثوان فقط، بينما تحتاج أي إشارة من الأرض في الأحوال العادية إلى حوالي 21 دقيقة لتصل إلى المريخ.

وتؤكد المصادر الفلكية أن إمكانية متابعة هذا الحدث الفلكي الفريد والمثير متاحة للجميع بمن في ذلك الهواة المولعون بأسرار الفضاء، وستحين فرصة تاريخية للناس لرؤية المريخ في أسطع حالة له؛ إذ يكفيهم استعمال منظار عادي (تيليسكوب) لمشاهدة الكوكب الأحمر.

وستمكن رؤية المريخ بوضوح بمجرد النظر نحو السماء الشرقية أو الجنوب شرقية في أي ليلة صافية بعد حلول الظلام؛ حيث سيشرق عند غروب الشمس، ويغرب عند شروقها، مثله مثل القمر؛ لأنه يعكس ضوء الشمس باتجاهنا، وسيظهر بلون أصفر برتقالي ناري. وعلى هواة مراقبة السماء أن يدركوا أن المريخ سيظهر للعين المجردة كنقطة ضوء بعيدة.

ومن الآن حتى شهر سبتمبر (أيلول) القادم سيبرق المريخ بلون التوباز، وسيكون أكثر لمعانا من أي جرم آخر في السماء، ما عدا في تلك الليالي عندما يكون القمر قريبا.

وسيكون تلاشي المريخ من الرؤية بطيئًا وتدريجيًّا؛ إذ سيستمر المريخ باللمعان في أسطع درجة لمعان له حتى الثاني من سبتمبر.




[تحرير] اقتران الأرض والمريخ
المريخ كما ظهر من تليسكوب قطره 8 بوصات يوم 11 يونيو 2003

وتمر الأرض بين الشمس وكوكب المريخ كل سنتين تقريباً في حادثة تعرف باسم الاقتران، وفي هذه الحالة تقع الأرض والمريخ على مستوى واحد مع الشمس. وخلال هذا الوقت تصل المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ إلى أقل قيمة لها، ويبدو المريخ كقرص لامع أكبر من المعتاد؛ الأمر الذي يجعل هذا الوقت هو أفضل الأوقات لرصده ورصد المظاهر السطحية والمناخية له.

تأتي أفضل أوقات الاقتران مرة كل دورة مدتها حوالي من 15 إلى 17 سنة. ويرجع ذلك إلى أن مدار كوكب المريخ حول الشمس وكذلك مدار الأرض حول الشمس ليسا دائريين تماما؛ حيث تدور الأرض حول الشمس في مدار إهليلجي، وكذلك كوكب المريخ الذي يعتبر نسبيا أكثر إهليلجية من مدار الأرض، هذا بالإضافة إلى اختلاف سرعة دوران المريخ والأرض حول الشمس.

ويقع أدنى اقتراب للمريخ من الأرض في فترة زمنية تصل إلى عدة أيام بعد حصول الاقتران. وتتغير المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ في وضع الاقتران بين 55.63 مليون كم و100.8 مليون كم، ويحدث أفضل اقتران عندما تكون المسافة بين المريخ والأرض أقل ما يكون (أي على مسافة 55.63 مليون كم من الأرض، وهو ما يقع كل 15 إلى 17 سنة).

يُذكر أن كوكب الأرض اقترب سابقًا من كوكب المريخ بمسافات قريبة نسبيًّا في السنوات 1766 و1845 و1924م، وفقًا للدراسات والأبحاث الفضائية الموثقة، ولكن ليس إلى الحد الذي سيصل إليه يوم 27 أغسطس الحالي.

وفي 28 أغسطس سيصبح المريخ في نقطة اقتران عندما تشكل الشمس والأرض والمريخ خطًّا مستقيمًا في الفضاء بوجود المريخ والأرض على نفس الجهة من الشمس. وعندما تكون الكواكب في حالة اقتران فهي تقع مقابل الشمس بالضبط في سمائنا؛ إذ تظهر في الغروب، وتصل إلى أعلى نقطة لها في منتصف الليل، ثم تختفي بالشروق.

ويصبح المريخ في نقطة تقابُل كل 26 شهرا، ولكن لأن المريخ والأرض يتحركان في مدارات بيضاوية الشكل فلا يكون كل تقابلين متشابهين. وهذه السنة يعتبر التقابل الذي سيحدث أروع من كل ما سبقه في الستين ألف سنة الماضية؛ لأن المريخ سيكون في أقرب نقطة للشمس؛ وهو ما يعرف بالحضيض الشمسي، ونادرا ما يحدث مثل هذا التقابل.

ولأن المريخ والأرض يتبعان مدارات بيضاوية الشكل حول الشمس؛ فيحدث وجود المريخ في أقرب موقع للأرض بعدة أيام قبل أو بعد حدوث التقابل. وهذه السنة سيصل المريخ الحضيض الشمسي باثنتين وأربعين ساعة قبل حدوث التقابل.

لذلك في 27 أغسطس -وفقا لما قاله عالم الفلك الأمريكي "مايلز ستاندش" في مختبرات الدفع النفاث في وكالة «ناسا» الفضائية لموقع "سبيس.كوم"- فإن المريخ سيكون على بعد 55.758 مليون كم عن الأرض في الساعة 5:51 صباحا بتوقيت الساحل الشرقي للولايات المتحدة (09.51 صباحا بتوقيت جرينتش)، وهي أقرب مسافة يمكن للمريخ فيها أن يتوجه إلى الأرض.

وسيحدث التقابل في اليوم التالي الموافق 28 أغسطس، ولن يحدث التقابل التالي الذي سيكون فيه المريخ قريبا مثل هذا حتى 29 أغسطس في عام 2287. أما التقابل التالي للمريخ ففي شهر نوفمبر من عام 2005، ولكن المريخ سيبعد أكثر من 8 ملايين ميل عن الأرض مقارنة مع التقارب الشديد هذا الشهر، ومن المثير للاهتمام أن للمريخ دورة تتم كل 79 سنة؛ حيث تتكرر ظروف التقابل بشكل متطابق.

المياه تغير تاريخ المريخ
نشر موقع وكالة ناسا "NASA" للفضاء تقريرًا عن احتمال وجود مياه جوفية على سطح المريخ، ولوجود بعض الأخطاء العلمية الطفيفة فيما نشرته العديد من وكالات الأنباء عن الخبر قررت ناسا عمل مؤتمر صحفي للعالمين Michael C.Malin و Kenneth S. Edgett صاحبَيْ الاكتشاف في 22 يونيو لتوضيح الخبر، كما سيتم نشر ورقة البحث في مجلة Science عدد 30 يونيو.

وهذا الاكتشاف قد يُغَيِّر تاريخ الاكتشافات على كوكب المريخ، فقد استطاع العلماء باستخدام الصور والبيانات المرسلة من سفينة الفضاء الخاصة بوكالة ناسا Mars Global Surveyor )MGS) والتي تقوم بالمسح الأرضي لكوكب المريخ، إدراك بعض المقومات التي تقترح وجود مصادر حالية للمياه على سطح الكوكب الأحمر، أو بالقرب من السطح على أعماق قريبة.

وكوكب المريخ كوكب صحراوي غير مُرَجَّح وجود المياه على سطحه، فمتوسط درجة الحرارة عليه أقل من الصفر، والضغط الجوي له ثلاثة أضعاف الضغط المُبَخِّر للمياه، لكن في عام 1972 تم تصوير بعض الشواهد التي تدل على إمكانية تواجد الماء على سطح الكوكب في وقت ما في الماضي (من بلايين السنين)، وكانت هذه الصور تظهر آثارًا لقنوات تدفق كبيرة، يتفرع منها شبكة من الأودية الصغيرة، وقد تساءل العلماء كثيرًا: أين يمكن أن تكون قد ذهبت تلك المياه ؟!

وقد وصلت السفينة المدارية (MGS) إلى الكوكب في عام 1997، وكانت أولى النتائج التي توصلت إليها عن طريق أبحاث الكاميرا المدارية (MOC) غياب أي دليل لمصادر التدفقات السطحية التي تَمَّ اكتشافها من قبل، فعلى سبيل المثال لا يوجد أي جداول أو أخاديد، بل واقترحت أن معظم هذه التكوينات والتضاريس قد تكونت نتيجة انهيار بعض الممرات الطويلة لنشأتها المنحدرة، لكن دون وجود أثر لانحدار سطحي واضح أو من المحتمل – وهو الأكثر احتمالاً – أن تكون عوامل التعرية والتآكل قد أَخْفَت أو مَحَت آثار مصادر تلك التدفقات السطحية، وأيًّا كان التفسير لغياب مصادر تلك التدفقات، فإن احتمال وجود ماء جارٍ على سطح المريخ في الماضي، وخاصة في الماضي القريب كان احتمالاً ضئيلاً.

في نفس الأثناء مع بداية البحث كان هناك بعض الإشارات لرواية معقدة عن تسرب الماء للسطح من تحت الأرض، فقد لوحظ وجود بعض الفوهات قد تكون ساعدت في هذا التسرب، ومع استمرار الملاحظة والبحث باستخدام صور أعلى ثباتًا استطاع الباحثون زيادة احتمال أن يكون هذا التسرب هو مصدر آثار التدفقات السطحية، ويكون هذا هو جزء من الماء المختفي منذ زمن بعيد.

في يناير 2000م أوضحت بعض الصور ما ترجمه الباحثون على أنه نتيجة لتسرب سائل من تحت الأرض، وتدفقه على السطح، فقد تتبعت الصور ثلاثة من التكوينات السطحية - التي تمثل تدفقات للمياه - ووجد أن مصدرها يمثل فجوة أو حفرة، ثم يتفرع منها بعض القنوات الفرعية، والرواسب في هذه القنوات كانت متماسكة بفعل حركة السائل عليها.

ومع استمرار المشاهدات، وُجِدَ أن ثلث تلك التكوينات تقع في الداخل على القمم المركزية، وتنبع من فوهات، والربع ينبع من حفر مميزة في القطب الجنوبي للكوكب، والخُمْس يقع على اثنين من أكبر الوديان على سطح الكوكب وهما: وادي Nirgal ووادي Dao ، كما وجد أن حوالي 50% من هذه الظواهر تنحدر نحو الجنوب، و20% منها فقط تنحدر نحو الشمال، و90% منها تقع جنوب خط الاستواء.

كما وجد أن بعض تكوينات التدفقات ليس لها فوهة، ويحتمل أن يكون غياب الفوهة نتيجة لصغر سنها الجيولوجي، أي أنها مكونة حديثًا، أما الأخريات والتي لها فوهة أو حفرة لها أيضًا بعض الخصائص التي تدل على حداثة تكوينها مما يساعد في تأكيد الوجود الحالي للماء.

كما وجد أن معظم تلك التكوينات توجد في الأماكن التي لا يصلها ضوء الشمس إلا لمدد قصيرة من نهار المريخ، وقد فَسَّر العلماء إمكانية تدفق الماء على سطح الكوكب رغم ارتفاع الضغط الجوي على سطحه والذي يؤدي إلى تبخر الماء إذا وصل إلى السطح، بأن الماء الذي يصل للسطح عندما يتبخر يعمل على تبريد السطح، مما قد يؤدي إلى تجمد قطرات الماء الباقية نتيجة للضغط العالي فتقوم ببناء سَدٍّ ثلجي يحتجز الماء خلفه، وعندما ينكسر تتدفق المياه على السطح.

إن أهمية هذا الاكتشاف تَكْمُن في إحيائه الأمل من جديد لوجود ماء على المريخ، وما يحمله هذا من تخيلات عديدة لا نهاية لها فوجود الماء يؤهل الكوكب لحياة الإنسان عليه، فهو كما يوفر له ماء الشرب يوفر جوًّا مناسبًا للتنفس، وبتحليل الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين يستخدم كوقود لسفن الفضاء يصبح المريخ محطة جديدة للوصول لما هو أبعد، ووجود الماء أيضًا يدل على إمكانية تواجد حياة على سطح المريخ!!

[تحرير] من الأرض إلى المريخ في أسبوعين
ما زال الكون الفسيح بنجومه وكواكبه وأقماره من أكثر ما يثير فضول البشر لمعرفة أسراره وحل طلاسمه، إلا أن طول الوقت الذي تستهلكه الرحلات الفضائية للسفر عبر الفضاء من أكثر العوامل التي تقف حائلاً أمام تحقيق تلك الطموحات بالمستوى المطلوب، لكنها لن تظل هكذا كثيرًا، فقد استطاع مجموعة من الباحثين في "جامعة بن جوريون" بإسرائيل استخدام نوع جديد غير مألوف من الوقود النووي يمكنه زيادة سرعة السفر عبر الفضاء بشكل ملحوظ؛ حيث يمكن باستخدام الوقود الجديد قطع الرحلة من الأرض إلى المريخ فقط في أسبوعين، بينما تأخذ نفس الرحلة باستخدام الوقود النووي الحالي من ثمانية إلى عشرة أشهر؛ مما سيعني قفزة حقيقية في عالم السفر عبر الفضاء إذا تم استخدامه.

فرغم أهمية المفاعل النووي داخل أي سفينة فضاء كوسيلة لإمدادها بالطاقة النووية اللازمة لحركتها عبر الفضاء، فإن ثقل وزن المفاعل كان أهم معوق لسرعة هذه الحركة؛ لذلك كان تخفيف وزن المفاعل النووي في السفينة الفضائية هو التحدي الحقيقي أمام أي باحث يحاول زيادة سرعة السفر عبر الفضاء. وبتحديد أهم عناصر المفاعل التي تؤدي إلى زيادة وزنه توصل الباحثون إلى أن الوقود النووي هو أهم تلك العناصر، وبالتالي حاولوا إيجاد بديل أخف من اليورانيوم 235 والبلوتونيوم 239 المستخدمين حاليًا كوقود نووي للمفاعلات الفضائية.

وبالفعل استطاع العلماء التوصل إلى استخدام المعدن النووي النادر إلى حد ما "أميريسيوم 242" (Americium-242m ) كوقود نووي يعد مثاليًا للمفاعلات النووية الفضائية؛ فهذا المعدن يحتاج إلى 1% فقط من وزن اليورانيوم أو البلوتونيوم للوصول إلى الحالة الحرجة، وبالتالي فهو يخفض من وزن الوقود النووي الحالي بشكل كبير مما يزيد من سرعة السفينة.

كما أن عملية الانشطار النووي خلال هذا المعدن تتم على شكل غشاء معدني رقيق جدا لا يتعدى سمكه جزءًا من الألف من المليمتر، وفي هذه الحالة تستطيع نواتج الانشطار من شظايا ذات حرارة مرتفعة وطاقة عالية جدًا الفرار من عنصر الوقود، وبالتالي يمكن استخدام تلك الشظايا ذات الطاقة العالية إما كقوة دفع بذاتها وإما لتسخين غاز يُستخدم كقوة دفع؛ حيث إن الحرارة الشديدة الناتجة تعمل على زيادة سرعة سير سفينة الفضاء أضعاف أضعاف سرعتها الحالية، فمثل تلك الشظايا الناتجة عن الانشطار غير متاحة في حالة استخدام البلوتونيوم أو اليورانيوم؛ حيث يحتاج المفاعل إلى كمية كبيرة إلى حد ما من تلك المعادن، وبالتالي تعمل تلك الكمية على امتصاص نواتج الانشطار.

ورغم التفوق الواضح الذي أظهره هذا الوقود النووي الجديد فإنه ما زال أمامه العديد من العقبات يجب أن يتخطاها قبل أن يتم استخدامه بصورة فعلية في الرحلات الفضائية، أهمها: إنتاجه بكميات كافية؛ حيث يتم إنتاجه من البلوتونيوم 241 والأميريسيوم 241 -وهي مواد متاحة بكميات صغيرة إلى حد ما -عن طريق خطوات عديدة ذات تكلفة عالية، كما أنه حتى الآن لم يخضع لاختبارات عملية مهمة مثل احتياطات الأمان للاستخدام في السفن التي تقل بشرًا.

لكن في النهاية يبقى السؤال: هل بالفعل سيسافر البشر إلى الكواكب بهذا الابتكار الإسرائيلي المذهل أم يمكن استخدامه استخدامات أخرى على الأرض؟!

*المصدر :ويكيبيديا*


----------



## القيصر (8 أبريل 2007)

*الكوكب السادس:زحل*






زحل هو الكوكب السادس في النظام الشمسي ويتميز بحزام من الكويكبات يدور حوله مما يعطيه شكلا مميزا

معلومات عن كوكب زحل
.....................................
المدار: 1.429.400.00 كم أي 9054 (AU) من الشمس

القطر: 120.536 km (إستوائي)

الكتلة: 5.68e26 kg

و يتميز زحل بعدد كبير من الاقمار تبلغ 63قمرا و يفوق كتلة و حجم الارض بعدة اضعاف كما انه ثاني اكبر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية و هو ضمن الكواكب الاربعة الغازية






الرصد التاريخي لكوكب زحل
.........................................
زحل كان معروفاً منذ العصور التاريخية القديمة. جاليليو كان من الأوائل الذين رصدوه بتليسكوب في 1610 ، لقد لاحظ ظهوره الفردي ولكنه كان مشوشا بذلك. المراقبات الاولية لكوكب زحل كانت صعبة بعض الشيء وذلك لان الأرض تعبر خلال مستوى حلقات زحل في بعض السنين عندما يتحرك في مداره. وبسببها تنتج صورة ذات وضوح قليل لكوكب زحل. قام العالم كريستيان هويقنس Christiaan Huygens في العام 1659 باكتشاف الحلقات و منذئذ اشتهر كوكب زحل بكونه الكوكب الوحيد المحاط بحلقات حتى عام 1977 عندما اكتشفت حلقات رقيقة حول كوكب اورانوس وبعد ذلك بفترة بسيطة حول المشتري و نبطون.

اول زيارة لكوكب زحل كانت باستخدام بيونير11 في عام 1979 وبعد ذلك ب فويجير 1 و فويجير 2 ثمّ كاسيني-هايجينز في عام 2004.

سوف يجد الراصد زحل مفلطحا عند استخدامه تليسكوبا صغيرا. و توجد نفس هذه الخاصية عند الكواكب الاخرى ولكن ليس بنفس المقدار. وكثافة كوكب زحل هي الاقل بين الكواكب ، بل هي اقل من كثافة الماء ، وتساوي (0.69).

التكوين الداخلي لكوكب زحل قريب من تكوين كوكب المشتري والمتكون من قالب صخري ، طبقة هيدروجينية معدنية سائلة ، و طبقة هيدروجينية جزيئية. هناك اثار لوجود كميات من الجليد المتفرقة. كوكب زحل حار جدا (12000كيلفن في المركز).

زحل يطلق كمية من الاشعة إلى الخارج اكثر من الاشعة التي يستقبلها من الشمس.






مكونات الغلاف الجوي
.................................
97 % هيدروجين

3 % هيليوم

0.05 % ميثان

 القياس و الابعاد
.......................
طول قطر هذا الكوكب الاستوائي 120.536 وطول قطره القطبي 108.728 ، وهذا الفرق بين القطرين الذي يصل إلى 9.8% يعود سببه إلى السرعة العالية التي يدور بها الكوكب حول محوره وأيضا إلى طبيعة العناصر المكونة لهذا الكوكب. اغلب العناصر المكونة لهذا الكوكب عبارة عن سائل فعندما يدور هذا الكوكب حول محورة تتجه مادة هذا الكوكب تحو خط الاستواء ونتيجة لذلك يتسع قطر استواء هذا الكوكب.

 الكتلة و الكثافة
........................
كتلة زحل تقدر بـ 5.69*10^26 كغ ومع ذلك فان كثافة هذا الكوكب قليلة وهو اقل كثافة بالنسبة للكواكب الأخرى ، حيث تبلغ كثافته 0.69 جم/سم وبالمقارنة بكثافة الماء التي تبلغ حوالي 1جم/سم لو وضع كوكب زحل في محيط من الماء فانه سيطفو.

 تركيب الغلاف الجوي
............................
الغلاف الجوي لهذا الكوكب يتكون من 97% هيدروجين و 3.6% هليوم 0.05% ميثان . أما بالنسبة لمكوناته الأخرى فهي عبارة عن جزيئات تحتوي على ديتيريوم (خليط من الأوكسجين و النيتروجين) وامونيا و ايثانو ايثلين و فوسفين . كما تجد هنا طبقة سميكة من الضباب حول هذا الكوكب .

 الحرارة
.........
تبلغ درجة حرارة باطن هذا الكوكب ب25*10ك وتقل كلما اتجهنا إلى الخارج حيث تبلغ درجة حرارة السطح ب135 كوتقل كلما ارتفعنا إلى طبقات الجو العليا حيث تصل إلى 85 ك في السحب.

 ايام و سنين زحل
........................
يدور زحل حول نفسه كل 11 ساعة تقريبا وهذا هو اليوم بالنسبة له ، ويدور حول الشمس كل 29.46 سنه أرضية أي أن سنة زحل ب29.46 سنة من سنوات الأرض .

وصول الانسان إلى زحل
..................................
كوكب زحل يختلف عن الكرة الأرضية بحيث أننا لا نستطيع أن نحيا علية وذلك للأسباب التالية:

1 - الرياح سريعة على الكوكب وتبلغ 1800 كم/س

2 - الضغط الجوي عالي جدا

3 - عدم وجود ارض صلبة

 اقمار زحل
............
ان عدد اقمار زحل هو 50 قمرا. ان كل الاقمار لها معدل دوران معروف ما عدا القمرين Phoebe وHyperion اللذين لا يدوران دورانا متزامنا (synchronously ). بالاضافة إلى هذه ال 50 قمرا ، هناك المزيد من الاقمار التي قد تصل إلى الدستة والتي اعطيت تعيينا مؤقتا ، ولكن الآن من المحتمل انها غير موجودة .


----------



## القيصر (28 أبريل 2007)

*الكوكب السابع:اورانوس*







كوكب اورانوس هو سابع كواكب المجموعة الشمسية و هو ضمن الكواكب الاربعة العملاقة الغازية و يتميز ب21 قمر و حوله حلقات صغيرة و هو يفوق حجم الارض و قد يتزايد وزنك على سطحه ب 12 في المئة.وجوه مكون من الهدروجين,الهيلييون و الميثان.

خصائص الكوكب
كوكب عملاق يتكون من الغاز, لم يكتشف بعد, الوحيد الذي يميل علي جانبه وليس معتدلا. جوه به هيدروجين وهيليوم وميثان و درجة حرارته العليا 184 درجة مئوية

معنى الاسم
وكلمة أورانوس في الإغريقية معناها ملك السموات أو ملك الآلهة وزوج الأرض حتي خلعه إبنه زحل (ساترن). ولو سافرنا في صاروخ فإنه يستغرق سنوات للوصول لكوكب زحل. ولأن أورانوس أكبر من الأرض. فلو كان وزنك فوق الأرض 70 كيلوجرام ففوق أورانوس سيصبح وزنك 82 كيلوجرام. ويعتبر كوكب أورانوس كوكبا شاذا ومختلفا عن بقية كواكب ومعظم أقمار المجموعة الشمسية. لأنه يدور مغزليا علي جانبه. وقد يكون به محيط ماء تحت سحبه. وقلبه كبير وصخري. ولوجود ضغط عليه يرجح وجود تريوليونات من كتل ماس كبيرة. ويشبه أورانوس الكوكب نبتون

 اقماره
وله 21 قمر سبعة منها كبيرة.

وأهمها:

1/كورديلا 
2/أوفيليا 
3/بيانكا 
4/كريسيدا 
5/بورتيا 
6/بليندا 
7/تيتانيا 
*منقووووول من ويكيبيديا*


----------



## كرستينا (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الهايل دا والصور الجميلة جدا


----------



## القيصر (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*



كرستينا قال:


> ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الهايل دا والصور الجميلة جدا


ميرسي ليكي يا كرستينا و على تشجيعك
وانشالله هاكمل الموضوع عن قريب
ربنا معاكي


----------



## القيصر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

الكوكب الثامن: نبتون






نبتون Neptune معناها بالإغريقية إله الماء، ويطلق عليه الكوكب الأزرق هو أحد كواكب النظام الشمسي وهو رابع أكبر الكواكب التسعة، وترتيبه الثامن من حيث القرب من الشمس. يعتبر نبتون أصغر قطرًا من أورانوس ولكنه أكبر منه حجمًا.

أُكتشف نبتون في نفس الوقت من طرف عالم الفلك يوهان قدفريد قال (Johann Gottfried Galle) يوم 23 سبتنبر 1846 و العُلاماء أوربان لوفيريي (Urbain Le Verrier) و يحنا كوش آدامس (John Couch Adams) الذين توقٌعوا بالحساب مكان وجود نبتون

ولو كان وزنك فوق الأرض 70 كيلوجرام يصبح فوق نبتون 84 كيلوجرام. ويجتاح نبتون عاصفة هوجاء أشبه بالعاصفة التي تجتاح كوكب المشتري ويطلق على عاصفة نبتون البقعة المظلمة العظمى . ولايعرف منذ متي نشبت لأنها بعيدة ولاتري من الأرض. وقد إكتشفتها مؤخرا المسابر الفضائية الإستكشافية. و نبتون ابعد الكواكب و الاقل معرفة بالنسبة لنا, وأقماره المعروفة حتى الان هي 13.

وهناك ست حلقات تدور حول نبتون . له أقمار أهمها تريتون الذي تنبعث فوقه غازات . وحتّى الآن أمكن التعرف على 17 قمر تابع له. ويظن العلماء أنه يوجد تحت سحب نبتون محيط من الماء أشبه بمحيط أورانوس ، وجوه مكون من الهيدروجين والهيليوم والميثان​


----------



## القيصر (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

الكوكب التاسع بلوتو 






بلوتو (Pluto) أو أفلوطن هو كوكب قزم يبعد عن الشمس لدرجة أّنّها لا ترى منه إلاّ كنجم نيّر، كما أنه كان أصغر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية التسعة. ولكن الاتحاد الفلكي الدولي قام بإعادة تعريف للمصطلح "كوكب" في 24 أغسطس 2006، واعتبر بلوتو كوكباً قزماً، ليصبح عدد كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ثمانية. له قمر شارون وحجمه يبلغ ثلثي حجم بلوتو تقريبا بالإضافة إلى قمرين صغيرين. كان الرومان يعتقدون أن الإله بلوتو هو إله العالم السفلي وهو مكافئ للفظ الروماني "Hades" و الذي يعني "غير معروف المنشأ"، و يحمل الحروف الأولى من الفلكي المعروف Percival Lowell، و في كل من اللغات الصينية و اليابانية و الكورية يعني "نجمة ملك الموت Star of the King of the Dead"، و في اللغة الفيتنامية هو اسم آخر لياما Yama أو حارس جهنم كما يعتقدون في المعتقدات الهندوسية.

. لو كنت افتراضا فوق بلوتو ووزنك فوق الأرض 70 كيلوجرام فسيصبح وزنك 4 كيلوجرام.

و حجم بلوتو يصغر عن أحجام سبعة أقمار في المجموعة الشمسية. ومن شدة صغره لا يعتبره كثير من علماء الفلك من الكواكب بل حاول البعض اعتباره أحد توالي نبطون. وبلوتو هو الكوكب الوحيد الذي لم تزره مركبة فضائية لبعده. لهذا فالمعلومات عنه غير واضحة و قليلة نسبيا. ولا توجد له صور واضحة المعالم كبقية الكواكب. ولا سبيل أمام العلماء سوى التخمينات حوله وتخيله أو تصويره عن بعد. تبلغ متوسط درجة حرارته –234 درجة مئوية وجوّه مكوّن من الميثان والنيتروجين.





متوســط المســافة مــن الشـــمس 5914.18 مليون كلم تقريباً. 
أقــرب مســافة للأرض 28.8 وحدة فلكيّة 
متوسط السرعة المدارية 5.4 كم/ ثانية 
مدة دوران الكوكب حول نفسه 18 ساعة 26 دقيقة 
الدّورة النجمية 164.8 سنوات 
القطـر عنـد خـط الاستواء 2300 كلم 
درجة الحرارة على السطح -230 
عــدد الأقمــار التابعـة 3 
__________________________________
أزمة بلوتو الأخيرة
بدأت الأزمة بعد انتهاء مؤتمر الفلكيين الدوليين IAU -الذي لابد أن معظمنا سمع عنه- حيث كان المقرر أن يقوم العلماء فيه بتحديد مصير لقب بلوتو "الكوكبي"، هل سيظل بلوتو كوكبا أم سيصنف على أنه نوع آخر من الأجرام الفضائية، وانتهى المؤتمر باتفاق "الموجودين" على إسقاط اللقب عن بلوتو ووضع تعريف جديد لمفهوم كلمة "كوكب" يتمثل بشكل رئيسي في وجود نوعين منه (كواكب-Planets) و(كواكب أقزام-Dwarf Planets)!!

أثار هذا الأمر جدلا واسعا في الرأي العام العالمي – وهو أمر طبيعي-؛ عن تأثير هذا على المناهج الدراسية وما تعلموه طوال حياتهم و تربوا و نشئوا عليه، و انقسموا ما بين مؤيد ومعارض ومحايد.

(آن مينارد) في المقال الذي نشرته لتغطية الخبر على موقع National Geographic News حاولت أن تكون محايدة و لكنها لم تستطع كتمان تلك النبرة من الاستنكار في عنوان مقالها "ماذا عسانا نخبر الأطفال؟!"، أما "جون جيبسون" من Fox News فلم يكتف بالتلميح و اعترض صراحة في مقاله و بشكل ساخر تماما معلنا لهم أن يفعلوا ما يحلو لهم فبلوتو سيظل في نظره كوكبا و لا شيء يجبره على تغيير قناعاته..

أما كارل ماثيوز -مؤلف موسيقي- أصيب بالإحباط الشديد عندما علم بالخبر و هو في مطار روما، فكارل كان قد ألف مقطوعة موسيقية سماها "Pluto"عام 2000، و أضافها إلى مجموعة من سبع مقطوعات موسيقية تمثل الكواكب السبع الأخرى غير الأرض آنذاك ألفها جوستاف هولست عام 1917 بعنوان "الكواكب"، و قال كارل ماثيوز "كنت أعلم أن ذلك قد يحدث .. حيث أنه كان هناك جدل كبير بشأن حجم بلوتو .. ولكن على الأقل كان كوكبا حينما كتبت المقطوعة"، ويبدو أن المقطوعة الموسيقية (بلوتو) كتب لها البقاء -على الأقل للتاريخ- بعد أن قررت أحد الشركات تسجيلها وستعزفها أوركسترا برلين "الفيلهارموني" بقيادة "سيمون راتال".

و ظهرت آثار هذا الجدل في أوضح صوره في عالم المدونات الالكترونية، فمثلا كتبت دولمان في مدونة "هيا نتحدث عن ..." تحت عنوان "لا تشعروا بالحزن لأجل بلوتو" أنه قد أدى دوره و ترك بصمة واضحة في تاريخ مجرتنا في زمن تتغير فيه الظروف و المعطيات بـ"سرعة الضوء"، و على غرار "هايل هتلر" أطلق أحد المدونين الفلبينيين تحية "هايل بلوتو .. ملك الكواكب القزمة و حزام كويبر و المذنبات!!" مقتنعا و مرحبا بالتصنيف الفلكي الجديد!

و أبرز ردود الأفعال تلك رد فعل "إيريك" حيث أنشأ موقعا الكترونيا لإعادة انتخاب بلوتو كوكبا تاسعا لمجموعتنا الشمسية! ولم يكتف بهذا بل وضع لافتات في حديقة منزله من أجل حملته! ولمشاهدة المزيد من ردود أفعال المدونين كل ما عليك أن تدخل على موقع search.blogger.com التابع لجوجل و اكتب كلمة Pluto في خانة البحث و ستجد مئات النتائج.

العجيب أنه لم تكن هناك ردود فعل عربية ذات وزن يذكر، و هو ما يجعلنا نتسائل هل لا يهمنا أمر "الكون" و المجرة التي نعيش بها إلى هذا الحد؟!و هل هو "كونهم" هم و لا علاقة لنا به؟!

و يبدو أن "إيريك" و "كارل" و كل محبي بلوتو قد يفرحون قريبا مرة أخرى، فقد وصلت الأزمة قمتها عندما بدأت مجموعة أخرى من العلماء حملة مضادة عنيفة على هذا القرار، فهم يرون أن تلاعبا تم في عملية التصويت و قالوا في بيان حملتهم لجمع توقيعات علماء الفلك المعارضين أن 428 عالما فقط هم من قاموا بالتصويت من أصل 10,000 أعضاء تقريبا باتحاد الفلكيين الدوليين! و هو ما يفتح الباب للتساؤل عن "الفساد العلمي".

و في أقل من خمسة أيام، وصل عدد الموقعين على عريضة الاحتجاج هذه 300 عالما من بينهم أشخاص قاموا بدراسة كل كوكب و كويكب في مجموعتنا الشمسية بالإضافة إلى حزام كويبر، و بعضهم شارك في حملات استكشاف مجموعتنا الشمسية التي تمت باستخدام الروبوت، و بوصولهم إلى هذا العدد أغلق المنظمون العريضة معتبرين أنها أدت دورها و أوضحت رسالتهم جيدا للاتحاد، إلا أنهم ظلوا متمسكين بموقفهم :

"We, as planetary scientists and astronomers, do not agree with the IAU's definition of a planet, nor will we use it. A better definition is needed"

"نحن كعلماء فلك و كواكب لا نوافق على التعريف الجديد الذي أقره اتحاد الفلكيين الدوليين و لن نستخدمه، و نصر على ضرورة وجود تعريف جديد"

لمحات من تاريخ بلوتو
------------------------
هذه الأزمة ليست غريبة على بلوتو بالرغم من صغر حجمه، فتاريخه أقل ما يوصف به أنه مثير، نبدأ باسمه الذي اختارته له فتاة عمرها آنذاك 11 عاما! كان يملك الحق في تسميته ساعتها معهد لويل للبحث الفلكي و مديره "فيستو ميلفن سليفر" الذي طلب منه "كلايد تومبو" -مكتشف الكوكب- أن يقترح له اسما بسرعة قبل أن يفعل ذلك شخص آخر، و اقترحت مطلقته اسم "زيوس Zeus" ثم "لويل Lowell" و أخيرا اقترحت اسمها، و لم يلق أي منهم القبول، و تم اقتراح أسماء أخرى مثل "كروناس Cronus" و "مينريفا Minerva" و كانا مرشحين بقوة، و طرح الاسم "بلوتو Pluto" لأول مرة فتاة من أوكسفورد في بريطانيا اسمها "فينيتيا باير Venetia Phair" في حوار مع جدها فالكونر مادان أحد العاملين بمكتبة تابعة لجامعة أوكسفورد الذي بدوره قام بتمريره إلى الدكتور "هيربرت هول تيرنر Herbert Hall Turner" ليصل إلى زملائه في أمريكا، و بعد مناقشات مثيرة استقر به المطاف اسما للكوكب الأول من مايو 1930.

بلوتو ذلك الكوكب غير المعروف النشأة و الذي تختلف طبيعته عن بقية كواكب مجموعتنا الشمسية بعد اكتشافه مباشرة توقع العلماء أنه سيتفتت في غضون عشر سنوات على الأكثر، إلا أنهم فوجئوا به يزداد كثافة و قوة مما جعلهم يعيدون حساباتهم أكثر من مرة، و يستسلموا للحيرة بعدها!

و كان بلوتو في البدء الكوكب الثامن في بعده عن الشمس، إلى أن تقاطع مداره مع مدار كوكب نبتون و تخطاه ليصبح ترتيبه التاسع! و يتوقع العلماء أنه سيظل كذلك لمدة 228 عاما على الأقل منذ تخطيه لنبتون في تسعينات القرن الماضي!

على أي حال، نحن لا نملك إلا الانتظار لما ستسفر عنه الأيام القادمة من مفاجآت أخرى سواء كان صانعها "بلوتو" أو "حرب الكواكب" الدائرة بين علماء كوكبنا الآن.




مصادر
__________

الجزيرة. 
صفحة بلوتو على موقع space.com. 
نص بيان الحملة المضادة لقرار اتحاد الفلكيين الدوليين. 
توقيعات العلماء المعترضين. 
موضوع على مدونة مصعب الخير.​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

ايه يا القيصر الموسوعه الرائعه دى

كل دا مستخبى فين

رأى بعد اذن قلم حر انه يثبت للاهميه

شكراااااااا ليك على المعلومات الرائعه دى

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

فعلا علي راي كاندي موسوعه
موضوع  شامل كل حاجة
ومجهود تتحسد عليه 
بس طويل جدااااااااااا
عاوز اسبوع عقبال ما اخلصه
شكرا كتير لتعبك


----------



## فادية (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا
 يستحق التثبيت (والرأي طبعا لمشرف القسم )
شكرا كتير على تعبك يا القيصر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

الحمد لله على السلامه .
يثبت .


----------



## القيصر (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*



قلم حر قال:


> الحمد لله على السلامه .
> يثبت .



هههههههههههههههه
مش مهم لو تأخرت في يوم من الايام
المهم انك توصل للي انت بدك اياه


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النظام الشمسي مع الصور*

يفك من التثبيت .


----------

